# Can someone tell me about this bow? PSE Polaris Graphite



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, got this bow for 40 bucks, but it's missing the sticker. The bow came bare but I put a stabilizer on it. I know it's a PSE Polaris Graphite because it says the name on the limbs and things. Lefty just like I wanted, can you tell me the specs on it or is it impossible to tell me? Also, do I need a release for it? And how do I put a rest on it because it's weird? (see second and third picture)









THAT PLASTIC PIN THING FOLDS IN ON A HINGE TYPE THING









THAT PLASTIC PIN THING FOLDS IN ON A HINGE TYPE THING









MY CAT NEEDED TO BOTHER ME HAHA


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I had a righty just like it, shot my first 3D shoot with it and got hooked nearly 22 years ago, paid $129 for it new in 1990. The big thing with this bow is there is no cut out on the risor for flecthing clearence, almost like shooting off the shelf. (Yours is missing the cable guard also) I recently pick up a Fire Flight simular to yours at a yard sale and now in the process of fixing it up to shoot. Nice bow and have fun with it, those old bows are still quite capable!

David


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Green River said:


> I had a righty just like it, shot my first 3D shoot with it and got hooked nearly 22 years ago, paid $129 for it new in 1990. The big thing with this bow is there is no cut out on the risor for flecthing clearence, almost like shooting off the shelf. (Yours is missing the cable guard also) I recently pick up a Fire Flight simular to yours at a yard sale and now in the process of fixing it up to shoot. Nice bow and have fun with it, those old bows are still quite capable!
> 
> David


Thanks for the info! What do I need do to get it so I can shoot it? Do I need the cable guard?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

You can put an arrow rest on it, but the fluffy cat just won't work well. :no: It would make a really quiet rest on the draw, though. :lol:

There are still rests available for bows with that amount of riser cutaway. A TM, or prong style, rest will work for sure. Get a release and a cable guard bar with a slide for it, too.

Of course, it would be a good bow to finger release with.


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> You can put an arrow rest on it, but the fluffy cat just won't work well. :no: It would make a really quiet rest on the draw, though. :lol:
> 
> There are still rests available for bows with that amount of riser cutaway. A TM, or prong style, rest will work for sure. Get a release and a cable guard bar with a slide for it, too.
> 
> Of course, it would be a good bow to finger release with.


So I can finger release, great. I'll use a release but that would be cool to do. And I think a fluffy cat would be a great attachment, every time you shoot you would hear a cat meow haha XD. Do you think I can get those style rests, and a cable guard bar with a slide at a plain archery shop or do I have to buy it online?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

David199619 said:


> So I can finger release, great. I'll use a release but that would be cool to do. And I think a fluffy cat would be a great attachment, every time you shoot you would hear a cat meow haha XD. Do you think I can get those style rests, and a cable guard bar with a slide at a plain archery shop or do I have to buy it online?


That will depend on the shop. Many will have the rod, and most will have slides and rests. Remember, though, that rests for fingers and rests for releases are a little different. The stick on that's on it is for fingers, but almost worthless for a release. Finger shooter rests need something to deal with the sideways force of the arrow that is caused by a string coming off fingertips. You can get a basic prong rest for dirt cheap, though. I've bought Allens at WalMart for $7. :mg:


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/saunders-z-rodtm-cable-guard-rod.html


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

They are different? Can I get two rests and swap them? And thanks for the info and link


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

The cable guard was missing on my Fire Flight as well, I went to the LAS and they had nothing so I just fabbed one up from a piece of 3/8" round bar and a piece of flat stock. I'll post a picture of it tomorrow. I have a peroid correct TM Hunter rest and one of those old bracket sights to go on it also, going to top off the project with a new string and some XX75 2117s in Autum Hunter just like the ones I had when I got my Polaris. The iceing on the cake for me will be a "repoduction" DIY hydrolic stabilizer from PVC pipe and brake fluid. AAHHHH the good old days!


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

My first bow was a right handed one of these. I had it set up with a cavalier freeflyte rest, cavalier (long) berger button (both of which you can still get) and a gamegetter II (solid) stabilizer. I shot it at 50# with fingers using a glove and often got comments of how fast and quiet it was. The only this that irritated me about it was the huge drop off at 50 meters. I loved that bow, it taught me the sports of field archery and bowhunting and if I could get it back (or one just like it) I would in a heartbeat.:thumbs_up


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Buster of Xs said:


> You can put an arrow rest on it, but the fluffy cat just won't work well. :no: It would make a really quiet rest on the draw, though. :lol:
> 
> There are still rests available for bows with that amount of riser cutaway. A TM, or prong style, rest will work for sure. Get a release and a cable guard bar with a slide for it, too.
> 
> Of course, it would be a good bow to finger release with.


Using a TM or prong rest he will never get center shot. Star Hunter if he can find one will work nicely on it or just stay with the flipper that is on it.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I know too much about those older PSE Bows......lol. Here's what I do know. Pluses: accurate, great draw cycle, price. Negatives: Slow, loud, will have lots of hand shock compared to today’s stuff.

All that said "if" it were my bow I would shoot a heavy arrow off of it because it will quiet the bow down a LOT. Also add cat whiskers to the strings as well. The reason you DON'T want a light arrow is you still won't be fast even with a light arrow but the noise will increase dramatically on older non-parallel limb bows with light arrows. 

It will be a good bow to start with but I would buy good accessories for it because they can be transferred to the "new" bow if you get the fever........and you will.


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay thanks . Do I have to get the arrows for it made by someone who knows what I need, or can I just use a heavy arrow? And also, how do I attach a sight to it?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

David199619 said:


> Okay thanks . Do I have to get the arrows for it made by someone who knows what I need, or can I just use a heavy arrow? And also, how do I attach a sight to it?


David------do yourself a huge favor and get off the net and take your bow to a pro shop for help. Choosing the correct arrow is more that you seem to think it is. Also as far as bolting on sights all bows use the same bolt hole pattern. You would be better off having hands on until you learn a few more things.


----------



## David199619 (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright I'll bring it to a pro-shop, I'm more of a hands-on learner anyway. Thanks


----------

